# Welchen Sand für den Teich



## prelude2205 (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte meinen Teich vergrößern.
In meinem alten Teich habe ich,aus Erfahrungsmangel, damit die Folie nicht so zu sehen ist,Steine in der Gößemordnung 20-40mm gekippt.
Jetzt will ich es richtig machen und damit auf die Steine komplett verzichten.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich normalen gewaschenen Kies verwenden, um die Folie im Teich optisch abzudecken und als Grundlage für Pflanzen, etc.
Wie dick sollte die Schicht dann sein?
Schöne Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo Rüdiger.

Sand ist nicht gleich Kies. Für mich ist dagegen Kies=Steine. 

Da Koi gerne wühlen, würde ich Sand ohne Lehmanteil bevorzugen und die Pflanzen zusätzlich für die erste Zeit mit einigen größeren Steinen abstützen, bis sie fest verwurzelt sind.

Schichtdicke je nach Pflanzenart zwischen 5 und 10cm, würde ich sagen.


Beste Grüße 
Annett

P.S.: Das Koi in 3500l auf Dauer nicht klar kommen, hast Du mittlerweile bestimmt hier und da schon im Forum gelesen, oder? :?


----------



## prelude2205 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo Annett,
danke für die Antwort.
Mit Kies meinte ich einen mit ganz feiner Körnung.
Der kleine Koi, den ich habe, kommt noch klar, aber ich möchte allen Fischen einen größeren Teich bauen, ca. 10.000 -12.000 Liter.
Mit Sand meinst Du bestimmt Verlegesand,oder
Schönen Gruß,
Rüdiger


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo Rüdiger,

ich habe bei mir Sandkasten-Sand verwendet, der hat eine sehr gute Qualität. Bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## prelude2205 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,
reicht der auch als Substrat um direkt Planzen einzusetzen?
An den Kies dachte ich auch aus Kostengründen, würden wohl doch schon 1-2 m3 werden.
Was haltet Ihr von kleinen Flächen bedeckt mit Kies,Größe ca. 20-30mm
Schönen Gruß,
Rüdiger


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo Rüdiger.

Bei Sand kann man sooviel nicht falsch machen.
Wühlen Deine Fische stark, so verzichte auf einen Sand mit Lehmanteil (Spielkasten- und Verlegesand enthält Lehm), denn der trübt das Wasser.
Wühlen sie weniger, dann gönne Deinen Pflanzen den etwas besser geeigneten, lehmhaltigen Sand. 

Natürlich kannst Du auch Kies nehmen. Jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass dieser relativ schnell vermulmt und damit ein guter Ansiedlungsort für Algenpolster ist.

Sand und Kies bekommt man übrigens recht günstig in Kies-/Sandgruben. Einfach mal die Gelben Seiten abtelefonieren. Die Apothekenpreise vom Baumarkt sind nur was für kleinere Teiche. 
Normal kostet der Transport mehr, als der Sand selbst!


----------



## waterman (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo,
meine Koi fühlen sich mit Bodensubstrat der Körnung 2-8 mm (Rheinsand) vom Baustofffhändler serh wohl. Wasser ist klar, das Substrat absolut algenfrei.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## prelude2205 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hi,
ich danke Euch für die Antworten.
Schönen Gruß,
Rüdiger


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Ich habe auch Rheinsand genommen,..

besser wäre aber der sogenannte "Schmiersand",... mit einem höherem Restanteil an Lehm... (eigentlich sogar billiger, direkt ab Sand/Kiesgrube)
(gibt es bei uns aber im Umkreis von 50km nicht),.. so habe ich auch den Rheinsand aus dem Baustoffhandel genommen...

PS: ABER Immer zuvor in einem Baukübel "waschen", da kommt immer noch sowas wie "Öl" und Schmiere raus,..
(wenn man Sand auf Steinplatten kippt, hat man nach ein paar Wochen, absolut Moosfreie Steine, da noch Kieselsäure frei wird)
-> nicht so gut für den Teich  daher im 80Liter Kübel wässern und "auswaschen"...

mfg. Micha


----------



## martin karstens (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Wenn Du für den Pflanzenbereich lehmigen Sand nehmen solltest (wachsen die Pflanzen deutlich besser als im Kies), musst Du den Sand bevor das Wassser reinkommt gut verdichten (ordentlich festtreten reicht). Sonst hast Du nur nur eine "schlammige Masse" und bekommst die Pflanzen nicht fest!!! Die treiben dann am nächsten Tag oben an der Oberfläche.
Gruß aus dem Norden
Martin


----------



## prelude2205 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
die Tendenz meinerseits geht nach Euren Antworten in Richtung Rheinsand.
Werde ich dann vorher auswaschen und anschließend verdichten(genug Gewicht habe ich ja)
Und schön das ich nicht der einzige aus dem Norden bin ,
Rüdiger


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Wenn man nur einen Mini-Miniteich wie ich hat, ist das mit dem Sand ein Problem: Verlege- und Spielsand gibts bei uns nur in 25 kg-Säcken zu kaufen - damit kann ich meine Tröge zuschütten 
Gibts Alternativen? Was ist mit Sand für Terrarien? (Klar ist der sündhaft teuer, aber ich brauch ja nicht viel) Oder Vogelsand? 
In einem meiner Tröge hab ich ungefärbten Dekorsand, bis jetzt ist das Wasser schön klar


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hi,

schau doch mal, ob jemand in der Nachbarschaft einen Kieshaufen hat, weil er baut oder pflastert. Und da fragst Du dann ganz lieb, ob er Dir ein Eimerchen abtritt. Oder zum Beispiel gegen ein  Glas selbstgemachte Marmelade tauscht oder so.


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Hallihallo.

Manche Baumärkte verkaufen den Sand auch nach abgezählten Schippen.  Und ich hab mich immer gefragt, wozu.....
H***bach ist zum Beispiel bei uns in L so ein Kandidat mit außen gelegener Baustoffabteilung. 

Hat vielleicht einer der Nachbarn einen Sandkasten? Dort könnte man entweder um etwas Sand betteln oder den Rest eines 25kg Sackes auf Nachfrage umweltfreundlich "entsorgen".


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau doch mal, ob jemand in der Nachbarschaft einen Kieshaufen hat, weil er baut oder pflastert. Und da fragst Du dann ganz lieb, ob er Dir ein Eimerchen abtritt.



Aber ist der Sand dann nicht zu schmutzig?


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*



Annett schrieb:


> Manche Baumärkte verkaufen den Sand auch nach abgezählten Schippen.  Und ich hab mich immer gefragt, wozu.....
> H***bach ist zum Beispiel bei uns in L so ein Kandidat mit außen gelegener Baustoffabteilung.
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer der Nachbarn einen Sandkasten? Dort könnte man entweder um etwas Sand betteln oder den Rest eines 25kg Sackes auf Nachfrage umweltfreundlich "entsorgen".



Baumärkte hab ich schon alle abgeklappert - die meinen, 25 kg ist "eh ein kleines Gebinde"  - aber die Sandkistenidee ist gut, danke, ich schau mich mal um!


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Aber ist der Sand dann nicht zu schmutzig?



Na, die Menge kannst Du ja einmal abspülen.


----------



## jan111 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

hallo kann man auch vogelsand nehmen?


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

hallo vogelsand ist meist gerundeter gebrochener quarz mit geschroteten Muschelschalen  und Anisöl 

da ist kein Lehmanteil dabei 

da wächst nix 






außer Algen


----------



## jan111 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

hi und wie schaut aus mit spielsand? gruß jan


----------



## libsy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

spielsand kann man nehmen, hat auch lehmanteil. gibt es bei uns im handlichen 2,5 kg sack bei hornbach


----------



## jan111 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Sand für den Teich*

Danke, ich hab noch eine frage  kann ich ihn tzm rein tun auch wenn ich eine pumpe drin habe?


----------

